# Rosco Designer products



## moojoe (Feb 10, 2005)

so i have all of the swatch books and everything from rosco, gam, and lee, and i understand them and everything except for this one, and i just thought today that i should ask what ive been wondering for the past...maybe three years.

what exactly are the rosco designer products swatch books for? i mean, theres all of this really cool, fun to play with when bored, shiny stuff in them. i dont see how they would ever be used, so could someone please enlighten me on what theyre used for?


----------



## Radman (Feb 10, 2005)

More for set than lighting, if that helps.


----------



## moojoe (Feb 10, 2005)

thats what i was thinking, but there is gel in the back, that confused me.


----------



## Footer (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes, I know... 9 year necro post... 

But... did they kill off this product? 

Ironically I worked on an entire set in 2005 covered in the stuff. Kind of an interesting product. Father in law is looking to do one of those classy art deco sets that this stuff works so well on.


----------



## MarshallPope (Mar 24, 2014)

It seems to still be on the Rosco website, under the "Screens and Staging Materials" -> "Decorative" heading.


----------

